
Men who lived in Spain 4500 years ago left almost no male genetic legacy today - randomname2
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/03/men-who-lived-spain-4500-years-ago-left-almost-no-descendants-alive-today
======
pvaldes
_Thirteen men_ or so, who lived in Spain > 4500 years ago, left almost no male
genetic legacy today.

... As other millions of contemporary men, that have only daughters.

------
herogreen
Related: PBS Eons video named The Two People We're All Related To
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YNQPQkV3nhw](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YNQPQkV3nhw)
about the biological "Adam" and "Eve"

